# G3 Lombard connection SCSI



## fisheye (12 Avril 2008)

Après un 8600 neuf, puis un Pismo d'occasion, puis un Imac Intel d'occas, j'ai récemment acquis un G3 Lombard. Bizarre direz-vous. Mon but est de pouvoir continuer à utiliser un coûteux scanner Nikon à connection Scsi. Faute de place, je ne vais plus pouvoir utiliser le 8600.
Le g3 Lombard étant le dernier Powerbook doté de ce type de connection, c'est  a solution idéale à mon besoin.
Mais... A réception, j'ai été surpris par son port Scsi qui ne correspondait à rien de ce que je connaissais. Il a fallu quelques temps pour que je me procure un adaptateur: G2000VU. J'ai réinstallé un OS 8.6 tout neuf ainsi que les applications nécessaires.
Et j'ai fait un essai concluant: le Lombard a bien reconnu les scanners et j'ai fait une numérisation avec chacun.

Quelques temps plus tard, j'ai voulu réellement utiliser Lombard + scanner. Rien à faire. Les périphériques SCSI se connectant à froid, j'allume les scanners avant le G3 . Le Lombard se bloque sur un écran vide au démarrage. J'ai bien fait attention à ce que l'adaptateur soit sur SCSI et non sur Dock (mode disque cible). J'ai aussi réinstallé l'OS, 9.1 cette fois. Et les applis.

Je précise que la diode de l'adaptateur continue à bien s'allumer. Elle se met à clignoter (signe de problème ) quand le Lombard démarre.

Mon scanner marche toujours normalement avec le 8600. J'ai essayé le Lombard en mode de disque cible SCSI avec le 8600. Son écran blanc affiche alors un dossier clignotant en alternance avec un point d'interrogation, signe, à mon avis qu'il ne trouve pas le 8600. Ce dernier ne le reconnaît d'ailleurs pas.

J'en viens à me dire que c'est l'adaptateur qui ne fonctionne plus, quand même bizarre... Ce n'est pas un dispositif fragile, je ne l'ai pas maltraité... Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée??? Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2008)

Sans adaptateur et sans rien de SCSI, le Lombard, il démarre normalement ?

Si oui, c'est certainement un problème de terminaison de la chaîne SCSI (mon scanner, un coup il lui faut le bouchon, un coup il en veut pas). Toutefois, j'ai un petit doute quand même, vu que le disque du PB est un ATA, mais bon ... Pas d'autre idée pour l'instant.


----------



## claude72 (12 Avril 2008)

Dans un livre très sérieux sur le SCSI, l'auteur expliquait que quand tout est bien branché, avec les bonnes adresses, la bonne terminaison à la fin, les bons câbles, etc. et que ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est la faute au "Vaudou SCSI" !!!...

Alors, parfois simplement en changeant l'ordre de connexion des périphériques (qui n'a pourtant théoriquement aucune importance), ça se remet à fonctionner...

... et d'autres fois, il faut avoir recours à des solutions plus radicales et peu académiques (qui sont théoriquement censées ne pas fonctionner), comme enlever ou déplacer la terminaison, ou ne pas tout allumer sur la chaîne...

(mais méfies-toi quand-même, car parfois le système refonctionne tout simplement parceque le déplacement ou l'extinction d'un périphérique déplace ou désactive une terminaison interne laissée par erreur dans ce périphérique alors qu'il était ou est malencontreusement placé en milieu de chaîne, et donc qu'il amène une terminaison inopportune en milieu de chaîne)


----------



## fisheye (15 Avril 2008)

Merci pour les tuyaux. 
J'ai vérifié les N° SCSI de toutes les façons, les ai changés, ils n'apparaissent jamais dans les logiciels adéquats. Sans rien branché dessus le Lombard fonctionne normalement. 
Nouveau (j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé x fois à peu près tout): je peux avoir les 2 scanners allumés (voyant fixe=ok) et le Lombard "normal. Si je lance la numérisation, message: y a pas scanner! (mais le voyant d'un scanner clignote momentanément, tiens-tiens). Effectivement, ils n'apparaissent pas dans "Infos système Apple" (oui avec le 8600 et sans bouchon aujourd'hui encore et fonctionne ainsi), ni dans la fenêtre de droite du sélecteur: "Scanner connection" (quand on l'a sélectionné dans la partie gauche).
Tu imagines le temps passé... Et l'état de mon cerveau...Il y a longtemps que je ne m'étais pas plongés aussi longtemps dans Classic. J'en ai oublié les subtilités, d'autant que je n'ai jamais eu de tels problèmes.
Je ne sais plus que faire, qu'essayer encore. Dire qu'il avait marché du 1er coup.
Si tu as un éclair de génie, je suis preneur!


----------



## fisheye (15 Avril 2008)

Si un tel adaptateur existait, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé, je pourrais peut-être éviter la problématique SCSI. En même temps, la certitude que l'absence de connection provient "du SCSI" n'existe pas, donc?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Si un tel adaptateur existait, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé, je pourrais peut-être éviter la problématique SCSI. En même temps, la certitude que l'absence de connection provient "du SCSI" n'existe pas, donc?



Je ne pense pas qu'un tel adaptateur existe (trop grande différence de performance entre un bus SCSI et un bus USB au moins dix fois plus lent) !

Tu es sûr de l'état de ton adaptateur HDI30/DB25 ?


Celà dit, mon Scanner SCSI est actuellement branché au cul de mon PowerMac G4 sous Tiger, via VueScan et une carte SCSI PCI montée dans le Mac, et ça fonctionne très bien (alors que sur mon PB WallStreet, je n'ai jamais pu le faire reconnaître sous OS X (10.2, puis 10.3), ce qui m'obligeait à redémarrer sous OS 9 lorsque je devais scanner) !


----------



## fisheye (15 Avril 2008)

Mon adaptateur c'est un G2000VU. Non je n'ai aucun moyen de vérifier sonéat! Sa diode s'allume, il ne se démonte pas... Sur le Lombard le port SCSI est presque carré, c'est quoi ton adaptateur?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

Moi, j'ai ce modèle ci ! ça fonctionne très bien !


----------



## fisheye (16 Avril 2008)

Oui, c'est bien ce modèle que j'ai acheté récemment sur e-bay en Allemagne. La référence que je donne , c'est ce qui est écrit dessus, un produit d'origine je pense. Alors que celui que tu m'indiques est indiqué comme fabriqué par "Générique" (?), donc une autre référence et probablement plus récent.
Une autre technologie est celle de la carte, que l'on trouve plus difficilement.
En tous cas, merci beaucoup de ton tuyau! Je crois que je vais investir dans ce produit, le prix est raisonnable,et sans lui, je n'ai pas d'utilisation pour mon Lombard...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es sûr de l'état de ton adaptateur HDI30/DB25 ?





fisheye a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien ce modèle que j'ai acheté récemment sur e-bay en Allemagne. La référence que je donne , c'est ce qui est écrit dessus, un produit d'origine je pense. Alors que celui que tu m'indiques est indiqué comme fabriqué par "Générique" (?), donc une autre référence et probablement plus récent.



Lorsque je te posais cette question, je ne pensais pas à un problème de compatibilité de l'adaptateur, mais à un éventuel défaut. Ça serait bien, avant d'investir de nouveau, que tu puisse tester avec un au bon fonctionnement avéré (ou que tu teste ton adaptateur sur un autre Mac), pour être fixé, savoir si ça vient de l'adaptateur ou du Mac (ou d'autre chose) !


----------



## fisheye (16 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Lorsque je te posais cette question, je ne pensais pas à un problème de compatibilité de l'adaptateur, mais à un éventuel défaut. Ça serait bien, avant d'investir de nouveau, que tu puisse tester avec un au bon fonctionnement avéré (ou que tu teste ton adaptateur sur un autre Mac), pour être fixé, savoir si ça vient de l'adaptateur ou du Mac (ou d'autre chose) !



C'est sûr que ce serait très bien! Mais comment trouver quelqu'un qui possède le matos adéquat, est-ce possible sur le site?

D'autre part ayant fait sur le site une recherche intitulée Powerbook G3 SCSI, j'ai trouvé une discussion ayant débuté le 1/11/2007 et dans laquelle tu es intervenu. Et j'ai enfin appris ce que signifiaient les inscriptions sur l'adaptateur! Mais j'avais déjà tout essayé dans tous les sens... J'ai réinstalle Mac OS 8.6 et les logiciels adéquats 2 canners connecté, le dernier avec terminateur, puis allumage Lombard. Toujours pareil, il ne les reconnait pas: "Allumz ou branchez votre scanner...", ni les infos systèmes.... La nuit portera-t-elle conseil?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> C'est sûr que ce serait très bien! Mais comment trouver quelqu'un qui possède le matos adéquat, est-ce possible sur le site?



Ça dépend ou tu es situé géographiquement, perso, j'ai déjà dépanné quelques utilisateurs sur la région parisienne, et en régions, il y a d'autres membres qui le font aussi, reste à savoir où tu es !


----------



## fisheye (17 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça dépend ou tu es situé géographiquement, perso, j'ai déjà dépanné quelques utilisateurs sur la région parisienne, et en régions, il y a d'autres membres qui le font aussi, reste à savoir où tu es !



A te lire, je réalise que mon profil est bien anonyme... Hier, j'ai passé un moment à le personnaliser. Ce soir, je ne vois pas que cette personnalisation apparraisse avec les anciens messages. Peut-être avec celui-ci? Essayons voir.


----------



## fisheye (17 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> A te lire, je réalise que mon profil est bien anonyme... Hier, j'ai passé un moment à le personnaliser. Ce soir, je ne vois pas que cette personnalisation apparraisse avec les anciens messages. Peut-être avec celui-ci? Essayons voir.



Eh bien non, rien n'apparait. Je suis à cté de Grenoble. Vois-tu quelqu'un dans le secteur qui possède un Powerbook SCSI??
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2008)

Ben nan, pas vraiment, du côté de lyon, quelques uns, mais Grenoble, je ne vois pas !


----------



## fisheye (21 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, pas vraiment, du côté de lyon, quelques uns, mais Grenoble, je ne vois pas !


J'ai acheté un autre adaptateur, et aussi un terminateur neuf pour mon scanner de façon à ne pas avoir à le chaîner avec le 2°. A vérifier, mais le message d'erreur est le même, le scanner n'est pas reconnu. Serait-ce un problème du connecteur SCSI Mac ou bien d'une soudure "y relative"???


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> J'ai acheté un autre adaptateur, et aussi un terminateur neuf pour mon scanner de façon à ne pas avoir à le chaîner avec le 2°. A vérifier, mais le message d'erreur est le même, le scanner n'est pas reconnu. Serait-ce un problème du connecteur SCSI Mac ou bien d'une soudure "y relative"???



Là, je ne vois plus que ça. Le SCSI a toujours été sensible aux branchements/débranchements à chaud, peut-être ce Mac en a-t-il subi un qui à grillé le gestionnaire SCSI (un peu comme ça arrive pour les contrôleurs Firewire de certains Mac jusqu'à 2005).

J'en reviens à la solution la plus rationnelle pour utiliser tes scanners SCSI : Une carte PCI SCSI sur un PowerMac G4 ou G5, et VueScan (payant) ou SANE (gratuit).


----------



## fisheye (21 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je ne vois plus que ça. Le SCSI a toujours été sensible aux branchements/débranchements à chaud, peut-être ce Mac en a-t-il subi un qui à grillé le gestionnaire SCSI (un peu comme ça arrive pour les contrôleurs Firewire de certains Mac jusqu'à 2005).
> 
> J'en reviens à la solution la plus rationnelle pour utiliser tes scanners SCSI : Une carte PCI SCSI sur un PowerMac G4 ou G5, et VueScan (payant) ou SANE (gratuit).



Le choix du Lombard vise justement à remplacer mon Power PC 8600 qui fonctionne parfaitement, mais pour une question de place.

Peut-être puis-je trouver un gestionnaire SCSI en pièce détachée et m'aventurer à le changer??? Autre idée: trouver une carte SCSI, je crois que cela existe. Qu'en penses-tu?

Merci de tes avis


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Le choix du Lombard vise justement à remplacer mon Power PC 8600 qui fonctionne parfaitement, mais pour une question de place.
> 
> Peut-être puis-je trouver un gestionnaire SCSI en pièce détachée et m'aventurer à le changer??? Autre idée: trouver une carte SCSI, je crois que cela existe. Qu'en penses-tu?
> 
> Merci de tes avis



Le gestionnaire SCSI fait partie intégrante de la carte mère. Quant aux cartes SCSI en PCMCIA, c'est sûr que ça existe, j'en ai une, mais pour PC, et vu que les Mac de l'époque étaient tous équipés du SCSI d'origine depuis longtemps, pas évident qu'il y en ait pour Mac ! En tout cas, je n'en ai jamais vu !

Cela dit, un Lombard ou un WallStreet, ça se trouve, je le sais, j'en ai donné un (un WallStreet) à un jeune membre de MacGe l'an passé !


----------



## fisheye (22 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le gestionnaire SCSI fait partie intégrante de la carte mère. Quant aux cartes SCSI en PCMCIA, c'est sûr que ça existe, j'en ai une, mais pour PC, et vu que les Mac de l'époque étaient tous équipés du SCSI d'origine depuis longtemps, pas évident qu'il y en ait pour Mac ! En tout cas, je n'en ai jamais vu !
> Cela dit, un Lombard ou un WallStreet, ça se trouve, je le sais, j'en ai donné un (un WallStreet) à un jeune membre de MacGe l'an passé !


Merci pour le gestionnaire. La carte-mère, c'est le Logic Board? En cherchant, j'ai trouvé de vieux forums où on parlait de cartes SCSI pour Powerbook G3, mais rien à vendre, pas de pilotes.
Bizarrerie: quand je change les N° d'identification SCSI du scanner, sans bien sûr lui affecter le N° du Lombard, l'un et l'autre se bloquent au démarrage. Donc, même si cela se manifeste par un blocage réciproque, cette mutualisation du blocage ne montre-t-elle pas que ces 2 machines "communiquent". A ton avis???
Sinon je suis à bout d'idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Bizarrerie: quand je change les N° d'identification SCSI du scanner, sans bien sûr lui affecter le N° du Lombard, l'un et l'autre se bloquent au démarrage. Donc, même si cela se manifeste par un blocage réciproque, cette mutualisation du blocage ne montre-t-elle pas que ces 2 machines "communiquent". A ton avis???



Peut-être une soudure sèche sur le connecteur ... Mais peut-être autre chose, difficile à dire.

Sinon, oui, Logic Board=carte mère 

T'aurais pas autre chose qu'un scanner à y brancher sur ce lombard (au hasard : un disque ou un Zip ou un CD ...) histoire de voir ?

Ah, autre chose, le N° du Lombard, c'est juste valable pour le "mode disque SCSI", vis à vis du Mac ou tu le branches, en utilisation normale, le Mac a le N° zéro, de mémoire (ou le 7, je ne sais plus, mais c'est soit le premier, soit le dernier).


----------



## fisheye (22 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peut-être une soudure sèche sur le connecteur ... Mais peut-être autre chose, difficile à dire.
> 
> Sinon, oui, Logic Board=carte mère
> 
> ...


J'ai un 2° scanner, très différent, résultat identique. Pas d'autre périph SCSI. Je peux peut-être en emprunter un.??? Le N° SCSI du Lombard, c'est 7, un petit utilitaire me l'affiche. J'ai un mode d'emploi démontage dépannage Apple pour PB G3 bronze (le lombard en est un?) et un autre de "Powerbookmedic.com. Je vais d'abord essayer de voir la connexion interne du port SCSI, si ce n'est pas trop délicat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> J'ai un 2° scanner, très différent, résultat identique. Pas d'autre périph SCSI. Je peux peut-être en emprunter un.??? Le N° SCSI du Lombard, c'est 7, un petit utilitaire me l'affiche. J'ai un mode d'emploi démontage dépannage Apple pour PB G3 bronze (le lombard en est un?) et un autre de "Powerbookmedic.com. Je vais d'abord essayer de voir la connexion interne du port SCSI, si ce n'est pas trop délicat...



Oui, si ti pouvais emprunter un disque pour tester, ça serait à essayer.

Oui, PB G3 bronze est l'autre nom du Lombard. Le problème, c'est qu'il faut tout sortir pour y avoir accès, mais bon, rien d'insurmontable si tu as les bon tournevis (attention, pour le Torx 8, faut qu'il soit assez fin pour aller chercher des vis au fond de puits, un "multilame" classique n'ira pas assez profond. En principe, tu n'as pas besoin du Torx 6, utile seulement pour démonter la Rib cage (le mécanisme qui reçoit les cartes PCMCIA).


----------



## fisheye (23 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, si ti pouvais emprunter un disque pour tester, ça serait à essayer.
> 
> Oui, PB G3 bronze est l'autre nom du Lombard. Le problème, c'est qu'il faut tout sortir pour y avoir accès, mais bon, rien d'insurmontable si tu as les bon tournevis (attention, pour le Torx 8, faut qu'il soit assez fin pour aller chercher des vis au fond de puits, un "multilame" classique n'ira pas assez profond. En principe, tu n'as pas besoin du Torx 6, utile seulement pour démonter la Rib cage (le mécanisme qui reçoit les cartes PCMCIA).



Merci. Mais Hum...hum... Comme je ne suis pas un grand bricoleur, je voudrais auparavant épuiser les autres directions. J'ai fait de nouveaux essais ce matin, encore avec une absence totale de résultat. Quoique. Alors que l'onglet de "Infos système Apple" recherchait les périphériques connectés (petite fenêtre qui affiche passagèrement le résultat), j'ai cru voir (plusieurs essais) très brièvement le chiffre 2 (mes 2 scanners étaient allumés et connectés). Bigre. D'autre part les (j'en ai 2 maintenant) adaptateurs scsi ont toujours vu leur diode s'allumer au lancement du Lombard, preuve partielle que la connection fonctionne? Je suis perplexe... Cet état des lieux te suggère-t-il qqchose???


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2008)

Non, car en fait, un contrôleur tombe rarement complètement en panne, en général, c'est partiel (le firewire de mon iBook ne "voit" plus ce que j'y connecte (qui ne monte pas donc), mais est toujours détecté par le système, donc j'en déduit que seule l'interface avec l'extérieur est HS. 

De là à imaginer une panne sur une broche précise, il n'y a qu'un pas, maintenant, est-ce un mauvais contact (les PB G3 sont des spécialistes en la matière, que ce soient le WallStreet, le Lombard ou le Pismo, c'est donc possible) , une soudure ou une puce défaillante, difficile à dire. 

Une fois, mon WallStreet "PDQ" (seconde génération de WallStreet) ne détectait plus son disque dur interne, je me suis dit "contrôleur IDE HS, je teste une carte mère de WallStreet première génération, ça marche ... sous OS 9 mais bugge un Max sous OS X (puce graphique trop ancienne et pas assez de VRam pour le 14"), je remonte ma carte mère d'origine : tout remarche, va comprendre  Mais quand même démontage remontage ne sont pas dépourvus d'intérêt !


----------



## fisheye (24 Avril 2008)

Nouvelle manip ce matin: j'ai connecté le Lombard en mode disque cible SCSI à mon 8600. Le Lombard a bien démarré dans ce mode. Alors que le 8600 a bien détecté ses propres équipements dont 2 disques internes supplémentaires, pas de trace du Lombard, ni du port SCSI auquel il était connecté. Plus même: 1 seul des 4 utilitaires que j'ai utilisé abien fonctionné, les 3 autres étaient "perturbés". Ce qui a disparu une fois le Lombard déconnecté. D'ailleurs, le connecteur SCSI du Lombard me semble "mal fixé" dans son logement puisque l'adaptateur 'pend".
Ceci confirmerait la suspicion de mauvais contact entre le connecteur SCSI et l'intérieur du Mac... Je m'oriente donc vers un démontage encouragé par toi dans cette direction et tout d'abord de l'achat des outils nécessaires...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Nouvelle manip ce matin: j'ai connecté le Lombard en mode disque cible SCSI à mon 8600. Le Lombard a bien démarré dans ce mode. Alors que le 8600 a bien détecté ses propres équipements dont 2 disques internes supplémentaires, pas de trace du Lombard, ni du port SCSI auquel il était connecté. Plus même: 1 seul des 4 utilitaires que j'ai utilisé abien fonctionné, les 3 autres étaient "perturbés". Ce qui a disparu une fois le Lombard déconnecté. D'ailleurs, le connecteur SCSI du Lombard me semble "mal fixé" dans son logement puisque l'adaptateur 'pend".
> Ceci confirmerait la suspicion de mauvais contact entre le connecteur SCSI et l'intérieur du Mac... Je m'oriente donc vers un démontage encouragé par toi dans cette direction et tout d'abord de l'achat des outils nécessaires...



N'oublie pas un fer à souder à panne fine d'environ 25 à 30 watts pour refaire les soudures du connecteur qui doivent être assez serrées les unes sur les autres !


----------



## fisheye (2 Mai 2008)

J'ai donc tenté de commencer le démontage. Le clavier, ok. Puis le heatsink (dissipateur de chaleur?), facile également. Puis le "clutchcover". Là, il faut déjà un outil plastic spécial, un "spudger", faute de le trouver, j'ai découpé une reliure plastique et ce fut assez facile. Mais après, il faut enlever (sans outil) le "inverter board" pour accéder au connecteur SCSI proprement dit. Et là, je me rend compte que cela dépasse mes capacités: petits cables ultra fins... Même si je parvenais à voir le cable responsable parce que par exemple détaché (dessoudé du connecteur...), je serais bien incapable de manipuler ces pièces, de les ressouder. Donc j'ai refermé le Lombard. Il ne me sert à rien, la connexion SCSI étant sa seule utilité pour moi. Je ne peux pas le revendre me semble-t-il. J'en ai assez de tout ce temps passé pour rien, sans parler d l'argent, je suis un peu écoeuré, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais trouver un atelier qui sache le réparer...


----------



## fisheye (6 Mai 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Merci pour le gestionnaire. La carte-mère, c'est le Logic Board? En cherchant, j'ai trouvé de vieux forums où on parlait de cartes SCSI pour Powerbook G3, mais rien à vendre, pas de pilotes.
> Bizarrerie: quand je change les N° d'identification SCSI du scanner, sans bien sûr lui affecter le N° du Lombard, l'un et l'autre se bloquent au démarrage. Donc, même si cela se manifeste par un blocage réciproque, cette mutualisation du blocage ne montre-t-elle pas que ces 2 machines "communiquent". A ton avis???
> Sinon je suis à bout d'idée.



Pas moyen de faire fonctionner le port SCSI de ce Lombard. J'arrête!


----------

